# Have they dropped Cantore into the eye yet?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope all you guys in the northeast take heed and batten down the hatches, you find out a lot about your community in themes like this.......however, you know the media, as I heard one today say "lives for this", I just wondered aloud....has anyone had any sightings of Cantore....I'm sure they will drop him in the eyewall but haven't seen hide ner hair of him, but then again I quit watching the weather channel when they took away local on the 8's.....good to see they all have their goggles on though


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I just wondered aloud....has anyone had any sightings of Cantore...


Probably holed up in some NY gay bar....









Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, speak of the devil.....just saw Cantore and he was right in the path, of course the closest to the devastation, but he was on NBC nightly news, hard to take that one as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The media hysteria here is amazing.
So far in PA we have had a LOT of rain and moderate winds, but no significant damage! (knocking on wood as hard as possible). Windows are rattling pretty good. Looks like it's going to be a little tough on the coastline, but so far I was more concerned with floyd in '99 and Irene than this.

Still waiting for "the grimm reaper" (Geraldo Rivera) to start running his mouth tonight. What an asshole......


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JD, That was hilarious! I had forgotten about Geraldo. Yep, one reporter and his producer got washed out by a rogue wave in NC yesterday. We had a lot of wind last night and it's still raining but I have seen a lot worse. Lots of snow 30 miles away.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, it's all over. Here's what happened in MY LITTLE TOWN.
1. it probably rained about 8"-still raining lightly.
2. Winds blew about 50mph, gusted to about 80 mph.
3. Lost power from 12 midnight to 12 today (12 hours no power)
4. Localized flooding, but most roads passable.

I've seen FAR worse in MY LITTLE TOWN from other storms and we were smack dead in the middle of the "hurricane". It was projected to be much worse in MY LITTLE TOWN.

I will add that about 50 miles east along the coastlines of Delaware & NJ, they got beat up pretty bad and my heart goes out to those who lost their homes, were evacuated, injured or killed.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the report. This far away we see only major damage reports that are sensationalised for viewers Martin


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately that's all they want to report, because that's what they think people want to see.....the ole "one mans pleasure is another's pain" ideal. That's why people stop to take pics of people hurt or dead in car accidents and the like, morbid curiosity.......kinda sick, I like good news, but all ya ever hear is the bad, unless its sensational, and if its not, they'll try to sensationalize it so it'll be a bit better. Not enuf to help a brother out.....that don't sell


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, biggest news is sex, racism or blood.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

We got the shet kicked out of us here. And we are still about 40 miles inland. The power will be out for a while. Tree's and poles snapped everywhere. Damage to barns, tree on porch.Can't get fuel. It's like a scene out of some world ending movie. I guess the zombie's come next.

My wife's family had a beach house in Ortley Beach. Only the second and third stories are left, and that was found 3 lots down. It was made famous last night though. It was pictured while Mary j. Blige was singing at the red cross benifit concert last night.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Where are you located? We barely got much damage here. just power outages & localized flooding.
Sorry to hear about your losses. Wish you good luck.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

We are in Flemington NJ. About 15 minutes East of New Hope. We were in a really bad band of winds. I am a firefighter also, and a friend of mine who was working at the emergency operations center said the highest reported gust was about 92mph. it was a really crazy night.

Still no power. They had to go to an odd/even system with plate numbers to easy the gas lines. One gas station went through 10,000 gallons in 5 hours. I went to PA the other day to fill my gas can's up for my generator. No lines. School's are closed till Wednesday. Trick or Treating was postponed till tonight, but now I heard they pushed it off till the 10th.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your losses deerun, glad they weren't worse. All of that stuff can be repaired/rebuilt, hopefully power will be coming back online for you guys soon. Good luck to you and all other families struggling without power and with loss of life. Prolly ought to cancel halloween......just not that important of a holiday, hell I don't even regard it as a holiday....good luck


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A lot of people really poo-poo'ed what has been going on up here. I came through without a scratch. 50 miles from here, people are living outside and they've lost their homes. Our church is sending help.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm up here in N J, just east of Trenton moving transmission line repair equipment. We got track buckets	( 150 ft. lift ) , dozers,120 ft. bucket trucks ect. It is a mess, hard,cold, wet, muddy work. We are slowly getting the high lines hot so when the distribution lines are repaired the power will be on for everyone . Scrapiron


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work scrap iron, long way from home, need me to FedEx some grits to you? Thankfully McDs has sweet tea now.....you know they'll be back online ASAP


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm hearing power outages through this weekend. That's a long time.
The audio soundbites of the union power co workers calling the non-union help that came up all the way from Alabama to help "scabs" made me hate unions even more.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't doubt that for a minute.....what a joke union workers and unions, guess ya can't do anything about it in some industries, can't think of anyone in my family that has worked for a union, I'm glad, take that back, got a couple of teachers.......damned teachers union. They were probably pissed that Pitt didn't beat ND this weekend ( shoulda), add insult to injury and bring someone in from the land of the Crimson Tide and they really took exception to that! (They should be applauding anyone who takes time away from their family to help out.)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife's a union teacher.....she has no choice....... pinch your nose and join the union or no job. I gotta admit, it's a weak union, they don't seem to get much.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice work scrap iron, long way from home, need me to FedEx some grits to you? Thankfully McDs has sweet tea now.....you know they'll be back online ASAP


Well I made it back home late last night, After the first morning the kitchen was open, over 3000 workers in our compound, with most from the DEEP SOUTH, the cooks had over 2000 requests for grits. Well they flew in a ton pallet of grits to our compound & put the rest on trucks. From the second day on we had grits & sweet tea. Thanks for the offer. Glad to be back home.

scrapiron


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you made it back home scrapiron, also glad to hear that them Yankees showed some southern hospitality and got y'all some real food. Always good to be home ain't it! If I leave for that amount of time, I can't wait to get back and get some Georgia sand in my shoes! Guess all the Southern Company guys will be heading back as well, good work! 
Ya know I was up in Mn. About a year ago, wishing I had some grits, but couldn't help but notice that everyone had boiled eggs for bfast, wth! If I had even a bite of a boiled egg for bfast in the am, nobody could stand to be around me the rest of the day, just saying.


----------

